# Microsoft: “no plans to introduce an Xbox One without Kinect”



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Microsoft: “no plans to introduce an Xbox One without Kinect”*

Xbox One bundles will be made available in summer 2014 without Kinect, according to an anonymous source speaking with Machinima’s Inside Gaming. However, Microsoft has since issued a statement saying it has no plans to do such a thing.










Earlier today, a source told Inside Gaming there would be two bundles made available during the summer next year: a standard bundle without Kinect, and a budget version containing an Xbox One with a smaller hard drive to undercut the price of PS4.

Inside Gaming noted, rightly, that such a report contradicted Microsoft’s assertion that the console wouldn’t function without Kinect installed. If it will work without the camera, this indicated Microsoft’s launch bundles would be a ploy to get Kinect in the homes of early adopters. 

This however, seems to not be the case at all, according to Microsoft which issued the following statement on the report to Game Front:

“We have no plans to introduce an Xbox One without Kinect,” said the firm. “We believe in Kinect and the value it brings to both games and entertainment, and believe $499 is a great value for what consumers receive with their Xbox One.”

Xbox One will release this November sometime.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

while I understand that the Kinect is integral to how the Xbone operates, I wonder if it will be a mistake. the added price and the added price of a replacement will be insane JUST to operate the system if something in that addon breaks. that's what's nice about add onns... they usually aren't required


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

There you go again Mike bringing logic into this.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Ares said:


> There you go again Mike bringing logic into this.


I'm sorry. I'll go now. (slowly drags his logic behind him back home  )


----------

